# AREA 51 KUSTOMS



## AREA 51 KUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2007)

COME CHECK US OUT WE HAVE SOME OF THE BEST WORK ON UPHOLSTERY AND WIRING AND CAR ASSEMBLY AUTO DETAILING BODYWORK AND PAINT WE DO PRIMER ALSO POP LOCKS AIR BAGS HYDRALICS YOU NEED IT WE HAVE IT TO OFFER 


IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/015/jokers LIL.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## AREA 51 KUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AREA 51 KUSTOMS_@Aug 29 2007, 10:34 AM~8669182
> *COME CHECK US OUT WE HAVE SOME OF THE BEST WORK ON UPHOLSTERY AND WIRING AND CAR ASSEMBLY AUTO DETAILING BODYWORK AND PAINT WE DO PRIMER ALSO POP LOCKS AIR BAGS HYDRALICS YOU NEED IT WE HAVE IT TO OFFER  562-630-6300
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WHAT PRICES DO YOU HAVE ON INTERIORS I NEED MY 68 IMPALA'S INTERIOR WHITE WITH ROYAL BLUE TUBING ALL AROUND


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

cool


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

meet up and did business with area 51.. good people


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks it was a pleasure to work with you :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AREA 51 KUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

all day!
people!


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: bomb ass work keep it up


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: bomb ass work keep it up


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)




----------

